# Which is which ?



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

I just bought L. arcuata & L. inclinata 'cuba'. When I got home I could not distinguish one from the other.....Is there any way of knowing which is which


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

L arcuata versus L. "Cuba"

Also, if you look here, Ludwigia Cuba is the plant in the back left corner. L. arcuata is the red plant, in the back near the right corner.


----------



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm talikng about the emersed version of the plants.


----------

